# Cesar Millan "boxed sets" DVDs?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Has anyone gotten these season's collections, boxed sets of DVDs? I am peeking at some on Ebay. The prices aren't too bad. Are the boxed sets good-- with many episodes? I am considering trying to find some used! Thanks for any info.


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

I have season 3.... 6 dvds total.....20 episodes in all. Dvd #6 is bonus features ( bloopers outtakes and never before seen segments)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Wolfish_One for the info!


----------

